# 1.6 turbo manifld



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

I was just wondering if anybody made a turbo manifold out of the stock one and if so can you tell me how. or if anyone knows where i can get one cheap. thanks


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

yeah i have used the stock manifold but its a big %*@# to use but it can be done. ill let you know later im still making mine!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

that would be tricky to do because if you were to bolt a turbo to the exit flange of the stock exhaust manifold, the turbo would be placed way to low to allow for proper plumbing and oil drain back. Unfortunately, there isn't a readily available cheap turbo manifold for the GA16De ...yet, who knows that may change with time. I (like most of the other turbo GA's) had to make mine from scratch.
-dave


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

well there is the hotshot turbo manifold, i dunno if theyre selling it separtely(without th kit) though


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Sr20performance now sells Protech manifolds, protech is looking into making a Ga16de manifolds soon. Details about the sr20 manifold can be had here. 

http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/protturman.html


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

sentra_ga16det,
do you have any pictures of your manifold? are you welding a turbo flange to the outlet of the stock manifold or are you hacking and welding it into a new configuration? 
-dave


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

*..*

well i did have the muffler shop do a flange that ran from the exhaust maniflod of the turbo but the turbo and lines did not fit above the crossmember and i had to remove the front motor mount to fit the turbo but since i had put to much money in to it i scraped the project. and another thing was that the turbo was like an inch off of the ground. so the real probs were ground clearence and that $%*@ing stock manifold. if any one cares i am selling that mitsu m10 turbo that puts out around 5-7psi(max 10psi) with lines,turbo exhaust elbow,but no maniflod. for $300 obo


----------

